# Mettre ubuntu sur le dd interne d'un macbook pro



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir à vous, je souhaiterai installer ubuntu sur mon macbook pro et je me demandais si je pouvais partitionner mon disque pour l'y installer ? Merci à vous !


----------



## GillesF (2 Décembre 2009)

Bien sûr que c'est possible, c'est même franchement conseillé 

Tu boot sur le live CD linux, tu lances l'utilitaires de partition et tu créés une partition (en ext4 si possible). Pas bien difficile hein? 

Cela dit, le fait que tu poses la question montre que tu n'as pas du beaucoup installer de linux avant ca... renseigne toi bien sur les forums de ta distribution pour être sûr des étapes à suivre.

Sur mac, un des linux qui tourne le mieux est ubuntu


----------

